# Drill Chuck disassemble



## stans1020 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a 3/4 in chuck It's called a Super Chuck made in Chicago Ill. It has a number  9T3. I need to take it apart to find out why it doesn't open. It is not a Jacobs. I  can get a Jacobs chuck apart  with on problem. Any help appreciated. Stan


----------

